# New small 4x4 car suggestions



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi all,

We are buying for a new car for our office and I am looking for some suggestions. We require a small ish hatchback (not traditonal 4x4 crossover), the only real requirement is for it to be automatic and small as the its used for town runs as our receptionist uses it.

It may be used to go to the mountains if the boss doesn't want to take his as its no good in the snow.

So far I have only come up with a Golf.

all suggestions welcome!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

What's the budget?


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

No budget set, we would prefer to not have a prestige badge though so Audi, Merc & BMW are out of the running.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

First thought (as I'm looking for the same for the good lady) would be the skoda Karoq or the Kia Sportage, both on the smaller side (for SUV's).

There are also some Fiat 4x4's but I haven't looked into them yet.

A good shout would the the Octavia scout, bigger than the golf but much better priced.


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

Latest Subaru Impreza is a great car, excellent in the snow.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Golf is great for town etc, but speaking from my own experience. I used to live in a rural area and it wasn't great- although I never fitted snow tyres. 

These Skodas or a AWD might be the answer? 

Would you be going up the Mountains in Winter? If so I'd be thinking about proper Winter/Snow tyres and an AWD.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

T-Roc 4motion R-Line. Pretty much same size as a Golf.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201810291919562


----------



## bigfatsi (Apr 15, 2015)

The new Jimny! Looks like a mini Defender. Cheap too!






S


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

cossiecol said:


> First thought (as I'm looking for the same for the good lady) would be the skoda Karoq or the Kia Sportage, both on the smaller side (for SUV's).
> 
> There are also some Fiat 4x4's but I haven't looked into them yet.
> 
> A good shout would the the Octavia scout, bigger than the golf but much better priced.


The Karoq and Sportage would really be too big, we have a corolla at the moment so that is the sort of size we would like to stay with. Parking in lausanne is terrible and very tight.

I haven't seen the scout so I will have a look, thanks



JJ_ said:


> Golf is great for town etc, but speaking from my own experience. I used to live in a rural area and it wasn't great- although I never fitted snow tyres.
> 
> These Skodas or a AWD might be the answer?
> 
> Would you be going up the Mountains in Winter? If so I'd be thinking about proper Winter/Snow tyres and an AWD.


Interesting what you say about the golf as I was thinking of the R for my good lady to replace the S3, but has to be a good AWD system to cope with the snow. Snow tyres here are a legal requirement so no issues there:thumb:

I like the jimmy, its kinda cool but not one for the office, understated is what we are after.

Thanks for your input so far gents!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I reckon a Toyota might be the best way to go. They do a range of smalley 4x4 type vehicles, just check it is actually 4 wheel drive before buying. Bomb proof reliability.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

I think the new Suzuki Swift is available with 4x4 - may be worth looking in too.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That small Jeep (name escapes me atm) looks pretty good too I think (better than the big ones anyway...)


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Seriously, if you don't intend to actually off-road the Rav4 from Toyota or it's newer smaller cousins, I forget their actual names, will be right up your street. You don't want to be driving anything smaller long distance loaded up with people plus baggage plus skis.

Anything too low rent and you lose things like ESP, heated seats and decent headlights. In winter weather, abroad as well, I'd take all the help you can get.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Suzuki Vitara is a good option, not to big, good off-road capability and reasonable priced.
Very reliable and a decent smallish car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Plenty to choose from -
Dacia Duster
Mazda CX3
Fiat Panda (not auto)
MINI Countryman
Subaru XV
Ssangyong Korando
Mitsubishi ASX
Jeep Renegade

cheers

Chris


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tivoli?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your input, food for thought. As it wont be used for off road I am not really concerned by its abilities off road, more snow & ice. It will actually be used once in a blue moon for going to the mountains but its always nice to have the option if required.

The mazda CX3 looks like a good option & the subaru XV.

I like the look of the swift but its not auto, quite a funky little car though.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd forgotten the CX-3 but when I saw that in the list I immediately wished Io'd said it, that would get my vote. I drove one a few months ago and loved it.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Mother-Goose said:


> I'd forgotten the CX-3 but when I saw that in the list I immediately wished Io'd said it, that would get my vote. I drove one a few months ago and loved it.


Thanks for that MG, I will pop down and have a look:thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeti 4x4


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

A colleague has a late model Panda 4x4 and it really is a great little car for wintery conditions. They have a small footprint, only problem is that I don’t think you can get an auto.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

c87reed said:


> A colleague has a late model Panda 4x4 and it really is a great little car for wintery conditions. They have a small footprint, only problem is that I don't think you can get an auto.


panda would have been my recommendation bar the lack of auto gearbox. The Jimny would probably be second but after seeing euroncap crash one it wasnt brilliant think it was 3 Stars


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I know you are looking for a workhorse so perhaps looks aren't as important, but Mazda seem to be one of the few manufacturers putting out decent looking cars these days.

My only reservation with the CX3 might be the rear visability as the rear windows are quite narrow. Easily checked on a test drive though.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Shiny said:


> I know you are looking for a workhorse so perhaps looks aren't as important, but Mazda seem to be one of the few manufacturers putting out decent looking cars these days.
> 
> My only reservation with the CX3 might be the rear visability as the rear windows are quite narrow. Easily checked on a test drive though.


I *think* it has a parking camera? Tbh there's very few cars that have good rear visibility these days I find (the Polo seems to be the exception?) because they are built around having parking sensors and cameras.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mini all4


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Suzuki Vitara new shape looks pretty good


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Do not buy a Dacia Duster- fails the moose test, spectacularly.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ollienoclue said:


> Do not buy a Dacia Duster- fails the moose test, spectacularly.


not sure what test this was but i would say it didnt pass :lol:


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

curious about the moose test mentioned above,found this spanish youtube channel with some of the cars already listed.some of these are frightening.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJNWgv8nUn6111q1eWD8--Q


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Understated, brilliant and snow and Automatic.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Panda


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

That Subaru is hideous. The good news is that Subaru cars generally depreciate quite heavily so make good second hand buys and they are normally very well equipped. They are all utterly hilarious to drive on snow. Even the most boring 1991 2.0 non-turbo impreza with half the interior smelling of dog and rust up every wheel arch will dance on snow like a ballerina. Believe me I spent a good portion of my youth driving an old Scoobs around muddy fields, they are ace.

On a more serious note, the Toyota Rav4 would be the thing to have I think. Won't ever let you down. Some of the newer ones are hybrid and all sorts.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Panda 4x4; small , frugal, easy to park 8n congested snow landed towns and there’s a very good reason they are everywhere in ski resorts and used by mountain rescue teams. Saw an original one trudging happily up n down mount Vesuvius last summer with the volcanologists


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

percymon said:


> Panda 4x4; small , frugal, easy to park 8n congested snow landed towns and there's a very good reason they are everywhere in ski resorts and used by mountain rescue teams. Saw an original one trudging happily up n down mount Vesuvius last summer with the volcanologists


Was my immediate thoughts too, seen videos of them and look very capable but there is no Auto gearbox option, possibly the fiat Auto gearbox isnt tough enough for that sort of use


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The Panda 4x4 is an absolute riot but I'm not sure it would be ideal for long haul trips with a lot of luggage. To be honest, the more I think about it a Volvo XC60 might fit the bill and they can be equipped with a roof rack and all the internals to accommodate a good dose of luggage, plus AWD.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for all your thoughts and posts gents. The XC60 would be to big as the car is mainly used to go to town, the Scoob looks good in the XV. We are going to get a few on demo and see whats best:thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Panda 4x4 or Panda Cross. Utterly superb small car with genuine off road capabilities.

Comes on excellent tyres too.

Best pound for pound car I’ve ever owned.


----------

